# SMEjoinup provides venture service



## alllena679 (Nov 23, 2013)

From sensible locks to WiFi-enabled doorbells, a spread of recent technologies area unit launching the increase of the "The Connected Home." just like the movement to "quantify" the build victimisation Internet-enabled sensors, startups centered on the connected home area unit providing services for your home starting from security, temperature management and lighting controls and do it in ways in which leverages information, hardware and web and mobile software system.

 Venture Capital funds


----------

